# Just a quick tip for those sick of annoying sales calls...



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi all,


Just as the title says, 


Go online and google TPS, the telephone service.


Register your number (housephone or mobile or both) sign up, takes max 5mins, and it is free. it is a government service, it makes it illegal for the sales people to cold call you. 


Ok the odd one still sneaks though every so often, but if u mention TPS they put the phone down as you can take their name/company and report them for breaking these rules.


Just thought I'd share it with u all  xx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

You can register your mobile number too..


----------

